

Ask HN: Know of any good server uptime monitoring tools? - kwamenum86

I'm trying to setup a system tat will act as a server and deliver updates to client software (background process, web browser, etc.) in several different formats (RSS, JSON, serialized object, etc.)  Any ideas?
======
jjguy
293 days ago: "Ask YC: What tools do you use for notifications of server/site
uptime?"

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=180951>

Lots of good suggestions there.

------
rarrrrrr
We use Nagios for sending/escalating alerts, and Ganglia for graphing
quantifiable systems trends. It's indispensable for explaining odd performance
phenomena.

Ganglia Demo: <http://monitor.millennium.berkeley.edu/>

We also wrote some daemons/libs to make it easy to add our own metrics into
the Ganglia graphs, so we can see connected users, requests per second,
revenue, etc. along side CPU, memory usage, disk space, bandwidth.

<https://spideroak.com/code>

~~~
rs
Nagios + Ganglia is what was used in my previous work place. Was a pretty darn
neat setup considering the had hundreds (if not thousands) of server

------
rantfoil
We use munin, monit and god for our monitoring. All great pieces of open
source.

------
indiejade
Network discovery and monitoring tools:

<http://www.zentu.net/oss/?q=forum/584>

------
jacquesm
nagios

~~~
kwamenum86
thanks. nagios looks great (i already have it installed actually.) does this
allow me to build a custom widget for displaying the data in other interfaces
though (web browser widget, for example.)

~~~
jacquesm
I think you should read this document, it has a lot of good info on what you
want:

<http://nxe.sourceforge.net/about.html>

------
csbartus
munin, monit are free and easy to setup, low footprint. god is free but eats
memory.

